# Just picked up a YS624T - pics included - advice requested



## mdistel

Sold my Ariens (subaru engine) to get a track and was mostly likely going to get a Honda HS55/HS80 but stumbled upon this unadvertised YS624. It was sitting for a year but started without too much trouble, the gentleman selling it takes in old mowers/snowblowers and this one came from the original owner heading south for retirement.

Any details specific to this year and model? 

When I put it up in service mode do I need to remove the black extension on the bucket?

Do those shear pins look right or are they just bolts? I'll have to pull to be sure!

1st gear in forward and reverse doesn't work, I'm thinking the drive needs adjustment to move the clutch wheel more. I'll scan the forum for fixes.

I plan on replacing the oil, air filter, fuel filter, gear oil, plug, clean the carb without removing and disrupting hard to replace gaskets, inspect the belts and replace the fuel lines. Grease & lube of course. Anything else?

Next summer I'll sand down the rust, por-15 it and repaint with appropriate blue.

Thanks!


----------



## JnC

Very very nice, i was lucky enough to purchase a wheeled YS624 a few years ago from its original owner as well. I think it was an 88 or 89 model, these machines are made to last with minimal care. Mine still had the original belts. 



All I had to do was treat the metal tank with red kote to make sure it wont rust any further. 





Looking at the rear mounted skid shoes I can assume that the augers still are in good condition. 



My only recommendation would be to install some side mounted skid shoes to make sure the augers dont hit the pavement and wear down.


----------



## mdistel

Thanks. I've added a picture of the augers and I think they look great. So many of the Honda's I looked at had ground down sides and augers so your advice is reasonable! I'm going to adjust my skids so there is clearance from the drive. From what I've been able to find I need to look at parts for a YS624TE as that model has the plastic tank. 

Mark


----------



## JnC

Yup, just what I thought, the augers are only very slightly worn, may be 10~20% i'd say, just throw on a set of Honda or any beefy side shoes and you should be fine. 



Here is what mine looks like with the heavy duty honda skids. BTW the bucket is fully painted the rest of the body has OE paint on it still, I got lucky and was able to find a paint that matched the yamaha blue. I think it was this one


https://www.amazon.com/Krylon-K09225007-Tough-Preventive-Enamel/dp/B0038D3IZA


----------



## mdistel

Your blower looks like new! if it weren't so cold I'd love to repaint before using but I'll have to just coat with fluid film this year. Thanks for the tip on the matching paint.


----------



## drmerdp

Very nice.

Ive been keeping my eyes peeled for a YS624. No luck yet.


----------



## mdistel

Some photos of the engine being removed to clean, replace the fuel lines, decarbonize and adjust the exhaust valve. Oddly there was no head cover gasket, I'm going to order one and install.


----------



## Coby7

Make sure all 3 auger bearings aren't dry and starting to rust. 6203 double seal, if you can get the precision even better.


----------



## mdistel

Thanks for the tip, I'll inspect those shortly. I'd like to grease the gears under the aluminum cover as well. I'm hoping I can remove the bolts and slide it back to access.


----------



## mdistel

I did manage to add grease to the transmission gears. There's a plug on the side that gives access to the small gear that works but isn't ideal. Unfortunately there is no way to remove the cover without disassembling the majority of components. The tracks became smoother to turn after lubing the bearings and gears. Maybe one summer I'll disassemble and replace the bearings.

Fixed the gear shifting issue by replacing Bushing 90386-21126-00. After a bit of fiddling I managed to adjust the trans so all gears work.

Photos show some of the rust that's been treated. Next I'll coat with wax anti-rust and/or blue paint.

<arl


----------



## mdistel

Painted the inside with the Ford blue paint. Used aluminum foil to mask the key inside components.


----------



## Coby7

Yup "FORD engine blue " is very close. Although not all paint companies are bang on, I found Dupli-color the be closest.


----------



## mdistel

Agree, I picked up a can of Krylon Ford Blue at Napa and it looks like a dead match. Here are a few photos where I touched up but did not spray the entire area.

Also found that the 5.5mm Honda fuel line is a perfect match. I bought 3' on Amazon and it was enough to replace all the hoses including the vacuum to the fuel pump. All of the conventional size options were too big or small


----------



## jsup

I wish Yamaha was available in the USA. I've had a number of their motorcycles, musical instruments, powered speakers, etc.. Everything they make is TOP KNOTCH, I haven't found a corner they cut on ANYTHING, ever on every product.


----------



## mdistel

Finished putting it back together after receiving the new head gasket & carb gasket from boats.net. I also replaced the spark plug cap with an NGK LB05FP. I damaged the old one trying to force it on the new plug, then learned that you unscrew the shiny end to reveal the threaded stud. Starts well, can't wait to test it in the snow! Next year I'll tackle the bucket, augers and bearings.


----------



## db130

Very nice! My Yamahas are basically garage queens. I've had them for years but have used them once or twice.


----------



## RIT333

Looks like your painting project on the Yamaha over-sprayed all over your Mini ! LOL


Now I know why you HAD to have a Yamaha - the color !


----------



## idahoblower

Hi
Do you have the Amazon link or part# for the fuel line you purchased?
thx


----------



## mdistel

Here you go

Genuine Honda Black Motorcycle Fuel Line - 95001-55008-60M - 5.5mm - 3' Feet
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078WJPQTP


----------



## idahoblower

Thanks bro'


----------



## JnC

db130 said:


> Very nice! My Yamahas are basically garage queens. I've had them for years but have used them once or twice.





+1 I have three YS828 ( two wheeled and one track) and one YS624. The YS624 was gifted to my neighbor next door (my brother-in-law) and sees action every winter where as the YS828s are just garage queens lol. 



I also had a YS-240 a few years ago that was in mint condition, bought from original owner and had original manual, service manual and even the "window sticker", I regret selling that machine.


----------

